# Need help, speedometer still not working '91 max



## stans96max (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey guys I'm still having a problem with my speedometer not working on my 91 maxima. Here is an update on what I have done thus far.

1. Speedo stopped working and I got a code 14 on ECU. I replaced the VSS and that didn't solve the problem. I reset the computer (both ways, by turning the screw on the ECU and by disconnecting the battery for 1 hour). But the code 14 returns.

2. Thought it might be a bad instrument panel, I replaced the panel and the speedo still doesn't work.

3. Thought I might have gotten a bad VSS from the parts store, I checked the VSS and it is good (showing 0.5V AC when rotated).

4. Thought it might be the VSS wiring. It showed good all the way to the firewall (couldn't see the wire any more so I stopped there).

5. Thought I must have a bad ECU. I replaced the ECU, but still the speedo does not work!! But the check engine light has not come back on.

I am stumped, I thought for sure it was the ECU. Do you guys have anything else I could try. Do you think it might be in the wiring some where? Some one please help.

Thanks


----------



## elusivemax93 (Aug 12, 2006)

if ur speedometer isnt working bro id advise to go under ur hood and check ur speed senor on ur tranny its usually i beleave towards the rar of the tranny on top its a two wire senor i beleave as once i forgot to reattach mine and went back in and saw we didnt attach it but ur senor might of went out so check the peed senor


----------

